# Wroclaw, Poland



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

One of Poland's most beautiful cities, it saw major fighting and destruction in WW2. Rebuilt by Poles, it is now a vibrant and attractive city.

Throughout history it's been ruled by Poles, Czechs, Germans and now Poles again. The city's located in south western Poland.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Poland_topo.jpg




































http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/b1/a3/c9/z13214641V,Wroclaw-stare-miasto--W-centralnej-czesci-wytyczon.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Wrocław,_widok_na_rynek_z_Mostku_Czarownic.jpg


















http://d.naszemiasto.pl/k/r/c8/82/4f607fc827f8c_o.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704698


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704698


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramer.../photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://haveblogwilltravel.org/wroclaw-polands-next-big-destination


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://haveblogwilltravel.org/wroclaw-polands-next-big-destination


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://haveblogwilltravel.org/wroclaw-polands-next-big-destination


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Useless facts:*

-Metro population is 1,164,600

-The city has been selected as a European Capital of Culture for 2016.

-At various times it has been part of the Kingdom of Poland, Bohemia, the Austrian Empire, Prussia, and Germany; it has been again part of Poland since 1945, as a result of border changes after World War II. Its population in 2011 was 631,235, making it the fourth largest city in Poland.

-The Medieval Polish chronicle, written by Gallus Anonymus in the years 1112-1116, put Wrocław along with Kraków and Sandomierz as one of the three major capitals of the Polish Kingdom.

-The city was devastated in 1241 during the Mongol invasion of Europe. The city was burned to force the Mongols to withdraw quickly.

-The Siege of Breslau, in early 1945, was one of the last major battles before the surrender of Germany. It consisted of destructive house-to-house street fighting and the city was bombarded to ruin by the Soviets. During the siege, both sides resorted to setting entire districts of the city on fire. Approximately 40,000 German civilians perished in the fighting, with another 18,000 freezing to death because of a poorly organized evacuation plan. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrocław





























http://haveblogwilltravel.org/ww2-poland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10801828354/]
Psie Pole Market Square by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10801830864/]
Psie Pole Market Square by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Sweet spot.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10801712946/]
Rynek Psiego Pola by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10801952803/]
Rynek Psiego Pola by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10708553224/]
1970's skyscrapers by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10690862823/]
Reconstructed by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Just to show you how cool Wroclaw is, Wroclaw University has built a cable car ("Polinka") to transport students from one section to the next. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035854355/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035860224/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035913006/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035907116/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035904156/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/10035901096/]
Polinka by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9517077677/]
Most Rędziński by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9387327850/]
Most Tumski by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9384563299/]
Tumski Bridge by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great thread about a city I've always been interested in. BTW, the cable car is awesome, what a novel idea.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

finally a proper thread for this great city.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, Łódź is difficult. Even shorter version [Uć] can be problematic


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

University building.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/8737710763/]
C-13 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/8737712901/]
C-13 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Faculty of Architecture - Wroclaw University of Technology

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/8969897139/]
Wydział Architektury PWr - explored by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Off topic posts have been removed. I just want to be clear that this is a polish photos only thread, any country bashing and insulting remarks will not be tolerated. Thanks!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Puro Hotel

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9037363868/]
Puro Hotel by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9037371148/]
Puro Hotel by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9037360236/]
Puro Hotel by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9479529812/]
Marina II by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9443600071/]
Marina II by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6817416456/]
Poland 1514 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046764061/]
Poland 1553 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919777158/]
Poland 1565 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069788205/]
Poland 1625 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7180248094/]
Wroclaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7180246006/]
Wroclaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757798883/]
Poland 570 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757811039/]
Poland 577 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757806675/]
Poland 566 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[/url]
Poland 564 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757793325/]
Poland 559 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753419961/]
Poland 562 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Love this thread.....Wroclaw looks like a tourist-friendly city.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> Love this thread.....Wroclaw looks like a tourist-friendly city.


It is.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Sausage?

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/riou/8241831969/]
Meat seller by alderney boy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/riou/8242906348/]
Wrocław café by alderney boy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/riou/8241819791/]
Bridge by alderney boy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11310268155/]
Christmas Market by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11310335994/]
Christmas Market - explore 11.12.2013 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

this last set is brilliant


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/WroclawskiBazarSmakoszy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I am a big fan of real food.


















https://www.facebook.com/WroclawskiBazarSmakoszy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/WroclawskiBazarSmakoszy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/WroclawskiBazarSmakoszy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/WroclawskiBazarSmakoszy


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11482304873/]
Modern Old Town by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11478145813/]
Otwarcie S8 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11478042194/]
Otwarcie S8 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11482310373/]
Faculty of Law by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cezzar81/1398428342/]
Centenary Hall/Hala Ludowa - Hala Stulecia by cezzar1981, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Lower_Silesia (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11519751286/]
MikMak by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11519755326/]
MikMak by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9355485849/]
Hotel B&B by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/9358257078/]
Hotel B&B by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1282329&page=8


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1282329&page=7


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Taken 6 hours ago from the tallest building in this city. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11729694316/]
Wroclaw Old Town by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11729526075/]
Punkt widokowy Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11729902864/]
Punkt widokowy Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11730263416/]
Punkt widokowy Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11729896984/]
Punkt widokowy Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11729759523/]
Punkt widokowy Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11732888065/]
Sky Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Instagramers.Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11952545355/]
Pure Gothic by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11931443035/]
Green Day by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11873739913/]
Cathedral Island by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11932379963/]
Red Bridge by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/11935450796/]
Wroclaw night panorama by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

They apparently found the original Piast dynasty castle foundations in Wroclaw recently. Lots of history there.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> They apparently found the original Piast dynasty castle foundations in Wroclaw recently. Lots of history there.


That's interesting. How and where did they find it? It wasn't previously known where it stood?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrocław/16655972202


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Train station.






















https://www.facebook.com/wroclawNOWYglowny


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------

